# A few pics of my kittys



## Muzzie (Apr 5, 2011)

These are my two 5 month old sisters, the one with the moustache is Maddy, and the one with the "mole" (if you can even spot it!) is Mitsy!

I'll post some more with my 9 month old Tortie on, although she's older she is practically half the size of our other chubby two!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

lol i spotted the mole  they are really cute


----------



## Muzzie (Apr 5, 2011)

Our Tortie is called Esme, and fits into the usual bossy tortie stereotype by being extremely bossy 

Don't be fooled by the picture showing her coat colour, she's an extremely slender cat, however she seems to look quite chubby in that!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Muzzie said:


> These are my two 5 month old sisters, the one with the moustache is Maddy, and the one with the "mole" (if you can even spot it!) is Mitsy!
> 
> I'll post some more with my 9 month old Tortie on, although she's older she is practically half the size of our other chubby two!


Gorgeous :001_wub: I love Tuxedo cats and one of them is a Kitler too


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwww there really cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_all three of them are lovely._


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous :001_wub: I love Tuxedo cats and one of them is a Kitler too


I thought 'Kitler' to start with... then I thought the moustache was more Groucho Marx!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: they are purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Muzzie (Apr 5, 2011)

We were trying to find a name that linked to her moustache, however after running dry of any names we just named her after her personality - mad!

I've never heard Kitler before, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

There's a whole website devoted to 'Kitlers'!


----------

